# hydrogen peroxide cure root rot



## Dung Lung (Aug 3, 2019)

I learn from Fb that hydrogen peroxide solution can cure root rot.
anybody have such experience please.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 3, 2019)

It can help, but will not cure. Remove affected parts, repot with new media and improve air circulation. Maybe water with H2O2.


----------



## Ray (Aug 3, 2019)

Root tissue rots when it is failing or already dead. Whet you need to do is remove/correct the conditions that are leading to root death, not fight the symptoms.

Most of the time, the problem is suffocation of the roots, caused by the use of a potting medium that holds too much water in-between the particles (whether too fine or it has decomposed and/or compressed over time), effectively cutting off air flow to the roots. Adding hydrogen peroxide - which loses the extra oxygen almost immediately, leaving behind more water - only exacerbates the problem.


----------



## xiphius (Aug 3, 2019)

As already mentioned, it can help prevent the rot from spreading (very temporarily), but it will not "cure" it since there was probably an underlying cultural problem that led to the rot in the first place. That said, if you correct the cultural problem _and then_ hit it with some peroxide to help give the plant a bit of an advantage, that might be helpful. I have had good luck doing this on some plants in the past. Also, very dilute bleach can do the same thing - that you should rinse off before repotting though since it doesn't break down as fast as peroxide.


----------



## Stone (Aug 4, 2019)

I agree with the above comments. Add more fans, put slits in the sides of your pots or do whatever you need to make the potting mix dry out faster. (adding polystyrene helps regulate water holing capacity and paph roots love it. Especially the soft kind) That way you can water more often and get better growth without (or with much less) root rot. But air movement is the main reason IMO. My outside plants almost never get root rot.


----------



## Ray (Aug 5, 2019)

Drying is unnecessary, but having good air flow around the roots is mandatory.

I grow all of my slippers in semi-hydroponics, where they stay constantly wet, and they do quite well with no rot issues. I do apply Concentric Ag's Garden Solution monthly, so the live bacteria and fungi help, but I have growth that way for years before it came to the marketplace.


----------



## Berthold (Aug 5, 2019)

Ray said:


> Drying is unnecessary, but having good air flow around the roots is mandatory.


Right, oxygen is the devil for anaerobic bacteria which cause rot.


----------



## Dung Lung (Aug 5, 2019)

thanks Ray
I m currently testing semi hydroponic. so far so good


----------



## Dung Lung (Aug 5, 2019)

Stone said:


> I agree with the above comments. Add more fans, put slits in the sides of your pots or do whatever you need to make the potting mix dry out faster. (adding polystyrene helps regulate water holing capacity and paph roots love it. Especially the soft kind) That way you can water more often and get better growth without (or with much less) root rot. But air movement is the main reason IMO. My outside plants almost never get root rot.


it s interesting to learn that "my outside plants almost never get root rot"
thank u


----------

